# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  j.kosor o delimitaciji naknada-jutarnji 08.08.07.

## pinocchio

http://www.jutarnji.hr//dogadjaji_da...iljni,85265.jl

još ne vjerujem da je to moguće pa ću se suzdržati od izljeva oduševljenja  :Smile: 

srećice, baš ti dobro stoji nick-izgledaš odlično  :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

ups, sorry, zaboravih dvotočku prije linka  :Embarassed:

----------


## srecica

hvala   :Love:   i vi ste prekrasne

bas sam rekla novinarki da ja ne vjerujem u te delimitacije dok to ne vidim na svom tekucem ...

----------


## Moover

Predizborna hdzova spika... nakon izbora će reći, sorry, nema se love za tako nešto... ili, je, Jadranka je predložila, ali vlada nije usvojila prijedlog...

znam da je politika zabranjena na ovom forumu, ali ja ne vjerujem ništa dok ne vidim crno na bijelom....

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je najbolje što ste se sve našle ženske s plaćama duplo većim od onih vaših muževa   :Laughing:  
slatke ste mi!
ako mi se ovo desi kod trećeg djeteta, bit će super

----------


## pinocchio

> meni je najbolje što ste se sve našle ženske s plaćama duplo većim od onih vaših muževa


  :Laughing:  fakat.

----------


## sorciere

> Predizborna hdzova spika... nakon izbora će reći, sorry, nema se love za tako nešto... ili, je, Jadranka je predložila, ali vlada nije usvojila prijedlog...


potpisujem... a gdje su majke odgajateljice iz xx (pred)izborne kampanje?  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

> MMoover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Predizborna hdzova spika... nakon izbora će reći, sorry, nema se love za tako nešto... ili, je, Jadranka je predložila, ali vlada nije usvojila prijedlog...
> 
> 
> potpisujem... a gdje su majke odgajateljice iz xx (pred)izborne kampanje?  :?


e da, tome sam se veselila...

----------


## marta

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MMoover prvotno napisa
> ...


jel one sa zlatnom znackom?  :Grin:  
sorci ne copraj, pa ja se jos nadam tom zlatu.  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> sorci ne copraj



danas mi je kroz otvoren prozor ušla crna mačka...  :shock: ... pitam se - jel to zato što sam metlu ostavila ispred prozora?  :? 

 :Cekam:

----------


## Moover

> meni je najbolje što ste se sve našle ženske s plaćama duplo većim od onih vaših muževa


Što je to tako urnebesno smiješno?  :? 

Ne valja kad imate manje plaće od muških, ne valja kad imate veće....   :Grin:

----------


## M@rtin@

Ja se ne bi žalila kad bi MM imao veću plaču od mene, imali bi još više  :D 

BTW, ja isto mislim da su to samo predizborne spike...baš u pravo vrijeme

----------

